# Could my Flemish giant be showed?



## flemish giant (Sep 6, 2013)

So I was talking to an ffa advisor and he thought it be cool to show rabbits next year so I want to do a lot of research and everything and hopefully we can do that. What I really want to know is if my doe is showable? I attached some pics but if you need better ones tell me how to take them and I will.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 6, 2013)

Just about any rabbit can be shows, it just depends if they meet the requirements (age weight tattoo, etc) But I think you're asking, how will my rabbit do at a show if I show her?
Follow this guide for photos. You will need to properly pose her if you want a proper critique.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-get-better-critique-including-guess-breed-evaluations-76391/
http://doubledutchrabbitry.com/arbodytypes.html


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 6, 2013)

Also, please include an accurate weight. That's very important for Flemish.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 6, 2013)

She would be shown as a light gray.

*SHOWROOM CLASSES & WEIGHTS*
*Senior Bucks:* 8 months of age and over, weight 13 pounds or over.
*Senior Does: *8 months of age and over, weight 14 pounds or over. 
*Intermediate Bucks & Does:* 6 to 8 months of age. 
*Junior Bucks & Does:* Under 6 months of age. Minimum weight 6.5 pounds.
NOTE: No animal may be shown in a higher age classification than its true age. No animal
may be shown in a lower age classification than its true age.


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 6, 2013)

I think she is more of a chinchilla color. 
What is her weight?


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 6, 2013)

6 months 11lbs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 6, 2013)

Does she have any disqualifications or faults y'all can see? Also and general info on shoeing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 6, 2013)

You will need to post proper photos. If a rabbit is not properly posed it gives a false impression of many features. As does improper photos.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 6, 2013)

How is the photo improper? Also isn't the pose for Flemish giants just laying still? That's what I've read so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 6, 2013)

Because their not proper photos. A link was provided to you on how to take proper photos. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-get-better-critique-including-guess-breed-evaluations-76391/
Put the rabbit up on a table with a towel or something, pose her correctly, and take a full on level side view photo, as well as the other views required (top, front, and back)
That rabbit is laying too casual, her feet need to be tucked in properly to allow for the correct judgement of her topline, and for the correct judgement of the topline you need to take a side view photo that's level with her. Not on an angle to her, and not above her.

Read this topic and look at what the use "BlueGiants" is saying in regards to the OP's photos. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/ne...-also-threw-pic-zeus-nova-p-45667/index2.html

Notice a difference between this flemmie and your photos?
http://s22.photobucket.com/user/sunnyoaksrabbits/media/IceIceBabyCortlandBOV2.jpg.html


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 6, 2013)

bunnychild said:


> I think she is more of a chinchilla color.
> What is her weight?



Chinchilla is known as light gray in flemish

Here is a website that list the disqualifications from show. You will need to inspect your rabbit for these. 
http://showing_info.tripod.com/faultsdqs.html


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2013)

First of all - let's start with some information about showing that I think you need to know before you start showing.

Showing a rabbit means you're getting ONE judge's opinion - on that rabbit - on that day - against a bunch of other rabbits. If your rabbit makes BOB (Best of Breed) then you'll be before two judges - the one who does best in show.

But each judge has their own personality and their own "quirks" and you may get a judge who says your doe is long in body (based upon their interpretation) and another one who says your doe is just fine. Or one judge may not care for the coloring as much and another judge may like it.

I used to go to what is called "double shows" where there were two shows on one day. I don't know how many times I'd have a rabbit perform well under one judge - only to be DQ'd or do poorly under another judge. I'll never forget the time when one of my girls took BOB under one judge - and then 2 hours later - another judge DQ'd her cause her fur was "too soft". Seriously!

Next - go to this link (the National flemish club) and look at the pictures of rabbits - especially study the ones on the second row:
http://www.nffgrb.net/Rabbit Pictures.htm

See the arch in their back? See how they're posed?

I especially love the middle picture in the next to the last row. WOW...that is a nice looking rabbit.

I don't see any breeders listed for Tennessee but maybe you could go to the webpages of breeders to see what their rabbits are like. Here is the list of breeders for the Eastern US:
http://www.nffgrb.net/Breeders Eastern US.htm

I'd recommend investing the money to JOIN the club and get the free book they'll send you your first year - it will teach you a lot about flemish giants: 
http://www.nffgrb.net/Membership Application.htm

Finally - one thing to consider is this - a rabbit that might do well in Tennessee might not do well in Texas or New York or something other place.

Let me explain what I'm trying to say. I hope I can make sense.

I live in Texas and I bought some flemish giants from a reputable breeder with the intention of breeding and showing. I went to a breeder that I respect (who wins shows in her area in New England) and got advice and she gave me two names - his name was one of them.

I got some very very nice rabbits. 

Then I went to New England and was able to make a rabbit show where I got to see the flemish giants there. WOW. Their light gray rabbits knocked mine out of the park - there was no way I would want to show my rabbits against theirs. Their bone density was so much better and their form was...exquisite. Of course, the rabbit I was looking at - was by the first name on the list she gave me. I wound up having two does shipped to me the following spring.

My point is - from what I've seen of the flemish giants here in Texas - I would never want to show against this guy's rabbits (the shows up in New England are far more competitive and have more breeders who have really nice rabbits). 

I noticed this with lionheads also - there are certain areas of the country where the lionheads are simply outstanding - and yet if I took my first BOB doe to a show against them - she'd be laughed off the table! 

Just...if you're going to get into showing - know what you're getting into. It can be a lot of fun and you can learn a lot. I highly recommend it - especially if you're not a minimum of 3 hours away from a show like I am. 

But remember - I'm guessing that your rabbit is your pet first - and not "just" for show. So even if she doesn't do well at the show - you'll still love her for who she is.

My very best two does for showing - absolutely hated it. I took them to the state show and they hid and did not do well at all. My absolutely worst quality rabbit that I took (because I knew she'd love it) preened and thought she was the QUEEN of the show. She figured that being last meant she won cause of course the last go first! She would've loved to go to shows every weekend if I'd taken her.

I loved her anyway - and I did take her whenever I went simply because she loved it.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2013)

First of all - let's start with some information about showing that I think you need to know before you start showing.

Showing a rabbit means you're getting ONE judge's opinion - on that rabbit - on that day - against a bunch of other rabbits. If your rabbit makes BOB (Best of Breed) then you'll be before two judges - the one who does best in show.

But each judge has their own personality and their own "quirks" and you may get a judge who says your doe is long in body (based upon their interpretation) and another one who says your doe is just fine. Or one judge may not care for the coloring as much and another judge may like it.

I used to go to what is called "double shows" where there were two shows on one day. I don't know how many times I'd have a rabbit perform well under one judge - only to be DQ'd or do poorly under another judge. I'll never forget the time when one of my girls took BOB under one judge - and then 2 hours later - another judge DQ'd her cause her fur was "too soft". Seriously!

Next - go to this link (the National flemish club) and look at the pictures of rabbits - especially study the ones on the second row:
http://www.nffgrb.net/Rabbit Pictures.htm

See the arch in their back? See how they're posed?

I especially love the middle picture in the next to the last row. WOW...that is a nice looking rabbit.

I don't see any breeders listed for Tennessee but maybe you could go to the webpages of breeders to see what their rabbits are like. Here is the list of breeders for the Eastern US:
http://www.nffgrb.net/Breeders Eastern US.htm

I'd recommend investing the money to JOIN the club and get the free book they'll send you your first year - it will teach you a lot about flemish giants: 
http://www.nffgrb.net/Membership Application.htm

Finally - one thing to consider is this - a rabbit that might do well in Tennessee might not do well in Texas or New York or something other place.

Let me explain what I'm trying to say. I hope I can make sense.

I live in Texas and I bought some flemish giants from a reputable breeder with the intention of breeding and showing. I went to a breeder that I respect (who wins shows in her area in New England) and got advice and she gave me two names - his name was one of them.

I got some very very nice rabbits. 

Then I went to New England and was able to make a rabbit show where I got to see the flemish giants there. WOW. Their light gray rabbits knocked mine out of the park - there was no way I would want to show my rabbits against theirs. Their bone density was so much better and their form was...exquisite. Of course, the rabbit I was looking at - was by the first name on the list she gave me. I wound up having two does shipped to me the following spring.

My point is - from what I've seen of the flemish giants here in Texas - I would never want to show against this guy's rabbits (the shows up in New England are far more competitive and have more breeders who have really nice rabbits). 

I noticed this with lionheads also - there are certain areas of the country where the lionheads are simply outstanding - and yet if I took my first BOB doe to a show against them - she'd be laughed off the table! 

Just...if you're going to get into showing - know what you're getting into. It can be a lot of fun and you can learn a lot. I highly recommend it - especially if you're not a minimum of 3 hours away from a show like I am. 

But remember - I'm guessing that your rabbit is your pet first - and not "just" for show. So even if she doesn't do well at the show - you'll still love her for who she is.

My very best two does for showing - absolutely hated it. I took them to the state show and they hid and did not do well at all. My absolutely worst quality rabbit that I took (because I knew she'd love it) preened and thought she was the QUEEN of the show. She figured that being last meant she won cause of course the last go first! She would've loved to go to shows every weekend if I'd taken her.

I loved her anyway - and I did take her whenever I went simply because she loved it.


----------

